# Project CAR (Coupe on Air Ride) is under way!!! MK1 air ride build inside!



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

Thought some of the stalkers in here might enjoy my shenanigans.
















*
Click here *

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by WCHLVR at 4:04 AM 12-19-2009_


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Project CAR (Coupe on Air Ride) is under way!!! MK1 air ride build inside! (WCHLVR)*

already watching it terry. hoping to learn another thing or three. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burritowagen (Dec 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

dope


----------



## lynchdgti (Sep 19, 2009)

Props Holmes.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (lynchdgti)*

this is gunna be shwweeet.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

where did the surf green hot rod go?


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_where did the surf green hot rod go? 

Short story- Its gone!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

this is gonna be fantastic


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You are going to have to tell me the long story some day


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Project CAR (Coupe on Air Ride) is under way!!! MK1 air ride build inside! (WCHLVR)*

Update bump!
Dug back into the Jetta today. 
Cliff Notes Version- Front mounting arrangements are now complete. Planning for another mock up on the Jetta tomorrow. 
Now I bring you my latest art work!








Everything measured up and come out to: "42". Here is the airbag upper mount tacked together.
















As it sits in relation to the MK4 Strut bearing mount/bushing. When assembled there will be a provided "gap" for the bushing.








Here is the upper strut cap tacked and resting in place.








Completely mocked together one more time before final weld.








Here they are! They look like little chrome stove pipe hats!
















Upper Bag Mount in place!








All resting in place.








Looks like I should have everything complete dialed. At "Lock" and under hard camber the strut pitches 5 degrees. This equates to just under 3/8" of spacing need to clear the bag mount and the upper mount... all factored into the mount. It is also designed to allow for adjustablity should it need a little more or less!
Enjoy!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Project CAR (WCHLVR)*

So I have some good news and some bad news.
*The Good News- *
Everything bolted up perfectly and works great!
















*The Bad News-*
The UA bags are only able to compress to 4". There simply isn't not enough room for a 165/45 (20.8" diameter) tire (on a wheel with an ET35) to layout without raising the towers. The closest it will come is 3/4" (with the pinch weld cut off). Any tire with a smaller diameter or even a lower offset will make a huge difference in laying out.
Here is where we sit currently.
























Did get the pinch welds in the strut tower pounded flat to help clear the bag. Do note- This setup will require a C-Notch and a Hood Notch.
Feeling a little disappointed that I couldn't get it closer.







I'm certain I can get more out of it by trimming the fenders and slapping on some wheel spacers!
Enjoy!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Project CAR (WCHLVR)*

yay on the good news and bbbooo on the bad news. still great engineering terry. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
the hassles you are going through are one of the reasons I sold the UVAirs I had and went to the bagyards. Yeah, it was a lot more money, but I don't have the time and patience that you have. (and yes, i still need to get my front lower.







)


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Project CAR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_yay on the good news and bbbooo on the bad news. still great engineering terry. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
the hassles you are going through are one of the reasons I sold the UVAirs I had and went to the bagyards. Yeah, it was a lot more money, but I don't have the time and patience that you have. (and yes, i still need to get my front lower.







)

Thanks brotha. Just do my best to bring a little something new to the stale MK1 scene.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Subscribed.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

cool idea with the external strut bushing!
why was it not able to go as low as the first time you mocked it up? is the sleeve hitting the inside of the top mounts that you made?


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_..why was it not able to go as low as the first time you mocked it up? is the sleeve hitting the inside of the top mounts that you made? 

The reason is during the first mock ups the strut cap and the upper bag mount were sitting on each other. Once I added the needed "space" for the strut bearing to operate correctly I lost a little ground. The setup still allows for the car to lay out, its the bag that's limiting me now. Going to try some wheel spacers today and see if I can lower the bag down a little more!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WCHLVR)*

looking good. i've been planning on doing this to my caddy this spring. now i'll watch and see where you go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwovw)*

nice progress


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Project CAR (Coupe on Air Ride) is under way!!! MK1 air ride build inside! (WCHLVR)*

Got the coilovers clearanced for the air fitting. My local supplier also hook me up with Parker DOT fittings. Super high quality.








Here is my test Schrader setup!








Added a 5mm spacer. Worked great. Think we are going to ultimately do 10mm. Clearance looks great from all angles!
















So how does it look?
Aired up
















Aired out
















How does it sit?








The oil pan is sitting on the ground. Once the ass is low, this will pull the oil pan up a little. Might be able to get a little more low.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















And here is a GIF for your visual stimulation!

Enjoy!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Project CAR (WCHLVR)*

right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keeping an eye on this one


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Project CAR (ValveCoverGasket)*

nice


----------



## SLMDB5 (Feb 1, 2010)

MK1 coupe... secks


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*









kinda reminds me of my 4 door in my sig


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

this is nice custom work


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

This is looking great so far! Great work on the mounts.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Project CAR (Coupe on Air Ride) is under way!!! MK1 air ride build inside! (WCHLVR)*

Car is lookin' good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Project CAR (mikegilbert)*

I was wonderin when someone would bump this again. I hate to be the last to post.

Car is looking good though. Subscribed.


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Project CAR (dOWa242)*

Rear struts are on the work bench. Looking to have them mounted in the next week of so.
Fingers Crossed


----------



## Mylch (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: Project CAR (WCHLVR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Forgot I had this thread going too. Here's some updates for ya'll...
So we are getting close to having the rear ready to layout. 
Chapmans have arrived








Finally found a poly rod end solution I am pleased with that will fit the strut mount pocket on the MK1 beam. The intent here is to have thread-in rod end that is a direct fit for the Chapman and VW's. I plan to lop the head off a M24 bolt (threads right into the Chapman), fish mouth it and weld it to the bushing assy. Should have the bushings early next week.








Last- We have toying around with slapping on some drop plates just to help keep the wheels as centered as possible in the fenderwells. While I was at it I went ahead and whipped out a few variations-
















Looking to have them cut on the waterjet out of 1/2 stock. All the curves and lines are meant to match the OE pieces and they will also clear disc brake mountings if we decide to upgrade later.
Yes- You read that correctly... I made a CAD for lift plates too. Could a ton of fun pair up with my front strut spacers!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Thats all for now... Enjoy!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by WCHLVR at 8:40 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Project CAR (Coupe on Air Ride) is under way!!! MK1 air ride build inside! (WCHLVR)*

Looks like the "man in the brown shorts" should be dropping off the rod ends tomorrow. We picked up the needed fittings for a test run. Need to grab some jam nuts. Looking to have the rear on air by Friday.
Drop/Lift Plate update- After tossing around ideas with a few of my friends (I get to call them that cuz I pay them) I went back to the drawing board in the hopes of coming up with something more innovative. What I ended up with is this-
*
Select-A-Drop and Select-A-Lift Plates*
What I did was combine a 2" and a 3" Drop/Lift plate into one plate. In order to pull this off I needed to notch the plate for the brake lines and bleeder. For the lift plates it does require that one swap the left and right backing plates as well as spin them 180 degrees (Thanks for that one J). This allows for clear access for the brake lines and bleeder. Nuf talking... here is a CAD pic. Should have the first set cut very shortly. Shoot me your thoughts!


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Project CAR (Coupe on Air Ride) is under way!!! MK1 air ride build inside! (WCHLVR)*

The time has come that everyone has been waiting for- The Coupe is sitting on air!!!
Rod ends are done (still waiting for the jam nuts)
















Got them mounted up late tonight. I will have to snap some "dancing" pics tomorrow. She tucks the 165/45's.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








I think she still has more to offer. Need to do some clearancing and fender rolling.








All up








Gangster Lean
























Enough for now... Enjoy!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Project CAR (WCHLVR)*

Looks awesome i wanna see it all laid out.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Project CAR (vwgliin05)*

SO dope. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mk1 jetta coupes


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

with the back that low what are you going to do to get the front down there?


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

We should be damn close to level... lets see what happens


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Project CAR (vwgliin05)*

Sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What CAD program are you using?


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Turbo CAD. I picked up on the cheap and taught myself to use it!


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Project CAR (Coupe on Air Ride) is under way!!! MK1 air ride build inside! (WCHLVR)*

Ok heres a quick gif and some laid out pics. Rear axle it literally sitting on the body (and yes I moved the brake lines). Not sure how the drop plates are going to fit into the picture yet. Kinda liking the level stance when its laid out. As an added plus- If it was to blow a bag or a line it could still roll and get off the road.

































































Got some good under car shoots too. Front ended up a little under 1/2" off the ground. Not bad for stock towers. 








Oil pan is even closer.
















Exhaust is literally on the ground. Good thing it needs all new exhaust.


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Project CAR (WCHLVR)*

Looks amazing


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Project CAR (ChrisPop)*

DOOOOPE now all you need is an early single round core/lights and this thing is straight gangsta


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for all the props folks. Once we have everything buttoned up I will slap the bumper/grill back on and get some proper pics.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (WCHLVR)*

oh damn that looks great man!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dmoney)*

So amazing. This gonna be a driver or u gonna get into paint work? I like it as it sits now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Its a driver. no plans for paint at this point. Lots of cleaning and repair broken stuffs


----------



## JLF (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (WCHLVR)*

Terry, Im loving it! 
So many thoughts on this... So many ideas from the Mini Truck crowd could be applied... but then, you already knew that! 
I am a superfan! Nis has a killer little project going on here! 
So, your plates would set the back way down and leave the front up in the air a bit, right? 
Any further thought to raising the motor? 
Ovalized tube should take care of the exhaust, or even dump it out somewhere forward of the stock location. 
It would be tempting to take a sawzall to the floor and weld it back together an inch or two up into the body! 
How are your welding skills?


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

All these thoughts are already in play for "MY" project.








Snap some nicer pics today. Made a new gif too!


----------



## JLF (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (WCHLVR)*

Excellent! 
I may have missed this bit of info, but has Nis investigated air management yet?
Some old tank with 'patina' in the trunk would be killer. I see plenty of that stuff at the Brooks, Oregon 'Steam Up' classic tractor show and swap meet every August!


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Nothing yet. We just spent most of yesterday mapping out how we want it and what pieces we are going to run. We have a little surprise in order.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Ooo golly that's sexy.
Make me some mk2 rear disc drop plates!


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Just picked up a chunk of 1018 to cut the drop plates out of for the Jetta. Should have them done later this week.


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

Here we go ladies and germs. The first set of Select-A-Drop Plates. Everything came out spot on... except for the bolt holes. I made the tolerances like .005 too tight and the bolts wouldn't fit all the way though. Ran bit through them and they are ret-ta-go. I need to pop into CAD and open up the holes just a smidge. 

So we started with this-

1/2x4 1018 Cold Rolled









Ended up with these-

2- Brand New Select-A-Drop Plates

















Design is fully functional for disc or drum brakes-









Plenty of clearance for the caliper mounting-









There was some concern that the mounting hardware might not clear the rear beam mounting flange-

The line represents the beam mounting plate. Looks like it will be good to go. And before anyone gets their panties in a wad, this was just for demonstration. The kit will have lock nuts and 12.9 grade bolts.


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

Picked up the mounting hardware today. Kit is now complete. Should have them mounted shortly. Should put the back of the Jetta on the floor.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Quality stuff right there! You making me want to go back to school with all this CAD stuff!


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

:embeer:


----------



## Mr. Mk1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Back from the dead. The Coupe is back for more work. 

Got it all washed up. Installed the grill pieces. Pressure washed the bay and finished the tune up. Next is to tackle the rear brakes... they are completely wasted! 


















Got a chance to take it for a spin. It was quite the experience with virtually no brakes. 

Just arrived today! Air Lift Auto Pilot V2. I must say this a pretty sexy piece. This thing has some amazing features and the controller literally fits in the palm of your hand. 










Unfortunately I wont be able to get installed until after my move but I am really looking forward to seeing it come together!


----------



## MK1NIS (Aug 20, 2012)

Alright... after fighting forever to try and get logged in with my old username, just decided to make a new one. One a little more fitting for my car. Lets get this thread a little update.

Terry has been really busting his ass. First off he's making these new MK1 air struts. These things are bad ass. All based off of AirLift pieces so totally serviceable. 


















Still have the same OSVW setup in the rear










And check out these bearing mounts. No more need for a hood notching.










Tons of tire clearance. This is with my 165/45/15's.










Completely laid out










Front lift










Full lift










Next up- the management. Terry installed the AirLift V2 and AZ Compressor (it is setup for a second compressor later. All but the tank lives in the spare tire well.










He plans to install a subfloor. The tank will sit on the subfloor inside a vintage Eddie Bauer duffel bag. No visible management.










He installed the controller right next to the ashtray. Super clean. Easy access. Also covers a damaged area on the dash. Double win!!










Look at this detail job. He had the guys next to his shop (The Fit Garage) buff and wax it. Then Terry went through and re-blacked all the trim. Came out unreal.










Out for a some glamor shots. Sorry for the over sat. These were all cell phone pics.


























Yeah... Static Three Wheel. It does it... very well!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Super sick! I been waiting on an update for this thread for months :thumbup: Glad I didn't un-subscribe.

So whats next for this coupe?


----------



## MK1NIS (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks!

Finish the trunk. Subfloor, Trunk Cards... Got a set of vintage Flofits for the cabin. Going to recover those and have the rear done to match. Also got a set of Terry door cards to install.

More to come.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Very motivating. I have an 83 4 door version. Mars red with the black plaid seats, you just don't see them. :heart:

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MK1NIS (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice! Yeah, this Wolfsburg Edition car. It has the black and gray plaid interior as well. The down side is it spent many many years being sun baked in a field in southern Oregon. It's pretty messed up.


----------



## MK1NIS (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, Terry @OSVW installed his XL air struts and we got touchdown with shaved pinch welds. She also got a Shorty pan and a pair of skid plates- 










Took her to here first show (Pacific Waterland). Yeah she won her class (Jetta/Caddy). Huge thanks to Terry @ Old Skool VulcanWerks making this dream happen! 


















Now on to phase two!


----------



## MK1NIS (Aug 20, 2012)

LOL!


----------

